# Milk Production Boast:)



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, I just have to boast about the wonderful milk production I've been getting from my Nigerians. One in particular. I promise you, I don't usually boast about anything, so bare with me.. I am getting a total of 1/2 gallon plus one quart of milk every AM from my 3 ND's in Milk. Wow, I'm pretty pleased with that! A lot of the milk comes from my 3rd freshener, Jasmine. Who is making a whopping 2 quarts every morning. I'm pleased as punch! To be fair, I just started to milk them once a day (was milking twice a day for a few days) about a week ago. So I bet her milk production will go down... I already have one of her daughters, but would love to retain another next year. As I have been breeding her to an amazing buck last year, and will use him again on her this year. I am really looking forward to keeping a really nice girl from her. Her daughter that I have is nice, but I think the buck I've been using with her recently complements her better... Anyway, Jasmine isn't by any means, fancy, or all that pretty (although beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so they say). But to me, she's the best goat in the world! Ok, as promised, my boasting time has come and gone..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately reason to crow! :greengrin: Sounds like you have some wonderful ladies :hi5:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I'd be "crowing" too! Congrats!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Ahhh. Thanks you guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crowing as well....


----------

